# 2x2x2 : October 1, 2006



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

1. B' U' F2 R D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D B' L' D' F L U2 B' L F' U2 R2 F2 R' F
2. U' F L' D F' D2 B R B D' L2 D' B' L F2 R B' U' R' B2 R' U' L' F R2
3. B2 D' L2 U' F' L F U F2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U' F2 L' D2 F D B R B' U2 B2
4. U' F' D2 B2 D2 L F2 L B2 R B' R2 F2 L' U2 F' D2 F D B' L B2 R2 D2 F'
5. R2 D' R' D2 R2 B R' B' U R2 F D2 B U' L2 F' U R' F' R' F U' F2 R F'


----------

